# Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein



## Kubi (26. Mai 2010)

Unser Teich (der Vorbesitzer hat mehrere Jahre nichts gemacht...) soll nun so langsam wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden. Vielleicht noch erst ein paar einleitende Worte/Hinweise. Der Teich ist als Grundwasserteich angelegt, keine Folie, keine Tonschicht, etc. Ca. 500m² groß, die tiefste Stelle so 1,5 bis 2m. Das war mal alles Planungsstand. Ist auch so offiziell von der unteren Wasserbehörde genehmigt.  Nach nun fast 25 Jahren ohne Pflege ist er reichlich verschlammt und sieht nicht mehr so aus wie er sollte. Ansonsten war er als reiner Karpfenteich gedacht, davon sieht man auch ab und an welche... und nach dem Winter habe ich auch mehrere eingegangene Aale entfernen müssen.
Nun zu unseren dringendsten Fragen:
Wir wollen das Ufer an einigen Stellen befestigen. Uns wurde unter anderem geraten sogenannte Pflanzsteine als Uferbefestigung einzusetzen. Terassenförmig um den Weg (auf der rechten Seite) zu stabilisieren. Geht das? Gibt es dagegen aus eurer Sicht irgendwelche Einwände? 
Den in den Teich gestürzten Baum müssen wir noch raus ziehen. Diverse Weiden am Ufer wurde schon gestutzt. Wie kann man das vorhandene Ufer am besten abstützen?
Habt ihr vielleicht überhaupt irgendwelche Tipps, was wir alles machen sollten?
Anbei noch 2 Fotos...


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Servus Kubi

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich

Herzlich Willkommen

Was soll es denn für ein Teich werden 

Wieder ein Fischteich  oder wollt Ihr ihn zum schwimmen nutzen 

Falls es ein "Zierteich" werden soll würde den Baum drinnen lassen ....
Gerade die Zierteichler bringen wieder viel Holz zur Deko in die Uferbereiche ein.

Zur Ufersicherung könnte ich mir nur schwere aufgeschichtete Felsen vorstellen, 



 

allerdings ohne schweren Gerät wird da nix zu machen sein .... der Garten hat danach sicher schwer gelitten.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Hallo Kubi,
ich bin immer schwer begeistert von einem "richtigen" Teich!  Das ist mal ganz was anderes als eine Folienpfütze. Helmut hat mit seiner "Trockenmauer" schon ein gutes Beispiel für die Befestigung genannt. 
Wenn ich nach einer Lösung suche, und keine Ahnung habe, dann mache ich (außer Internet-Recherche, o. k. ) zwei andere Dinge: ich schaue mir an, wie die Sache anderswo gelöst wird, um ein Gefühl für mögliche Lösungen u bekommen. Als zweites entscheide ich mich für eine und erkundige mich, wie es geht, sofern ich das selber machen will.
An Deiner Stelle fallen mir sofort befestigte Flussufer, Hafenbecken oder auch natürlich befestigte Ufer (warst Du schon mal im Spreewald?) ein.
Ersteres geht in Richtung Helmut. Mit der Größe de Steine kann man das Ufer steiler gestalten. Die zweite Idee ist das Einrammen (oder "Einschlammen") von Baumstämmen, wobei nicht jedes Holz geht. So ein "Palisadenwall" sieht auch ganz nett aus. Die Stämme kann man auch mit Abstand setzen, und mit Flechtwerk die Erde am Abspülen hindern.


----------



## ron (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Hallo Kubi,

auch von meiner Seite ein herzliches Willkommen.

Im Bezug auf deine Frage habe ich mir überlegt wie denn die Steine standhalten sollen. "Zwischen Harz und Heide" wo du wohnst ist der Untergrund womöglich moorig. Du kannst nicht wissen ob sie dir im Laufe der Jahren absacken. 

Wäre es ein Gedanke es mit senkrechten Pfählen zu machen? Vielleicht, wenn es um eine kürzere Strecke geht, könnte die Massnahme gleichzeitig ein Aufnahmepunkt für einen Steg sein. Aber wie der Helmut schon geschrieben hat, kommt es auch auf deine Vorstellungen an. Und auf das Budsjett.

Wenn es z.B. tatsächlich ein Schwimmteich sein sollte, wäre es vielleicht auch möglich das instabile Teil vom Teich weg zu baggern und mit Sand aufzufüllen und somit einen künstlichen Strand zu schaffen. Ich gebe zu: eine drastische Idee, aber nicht unbedingt das teuerste. 

Schön wäre natürlich auch eine Ecke im Teich, die etwas unzugänglich ist. Hier würde sich bestimmt der __ Ringelnatter wohl fühlen, wovon es sicher welche gibt.



LG

Ron


----------



## ron (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Hallo,

war ja der Rolf schneller 

Ron


----------



## Kubi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Hallo, vielen Dank ersteinmal für eure Antworten...
Der Teich soll ein Naturteich bleiben. Am regelmäßigen Abfischen haben wir kein Interesse. Ebenso wird es auch kein Schwimmteich werden.
Eine "Uferbefestigung" mit Pfählen ist vorhanden. Allerdings sind diese inzwischen zum großen Teil nicht mehr fest, bzw. abgefault. Des weiteren kommt hinzu, dass diese Pfosten ein altes Förderband halten, welches den Schlamm zurückhalten sollte. Also jede Menge Unrat, der im Teich nichts verloren hat. Aus diesem Grund wollten wir davon auch wieder "Abstand" nehmen, wie es so schön heißt.
Deswegen eben Steine. Natursteine wie auf dem Bild von Digicat hatten wir auch schon überlegt. Wobei die ohne größeres Hilfgerät eigentlich nicht selbst einsetzbar sind.
Im gleichen Zug wurden uns dann eben auch die sog. wasserdurchlässigen Beton-Pflanztröge empfohlen. Mit denen macht man ja auch Wände, etc. Zum Bepflanzen sollen sie auch gut sein - aber gilt das auch wenn sie im Teich sind? In einem Teich habe ich so etwas noch nie gesehen. Hätten eben auch den Vorteil, dass man in kleineren Stücken arbeiten / anfangen kann und nicht die komplette Seite auf einmal befestigen muss. Zumindest stellen wir uns das so vor...?


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Servus Kubi

Meinst du solche Beton-Pflanzsteine 

   

Wie an den Bildern zu erkennen, der Höhengewinn ist nur mit vielen Steinen zu "erklimmen"
Diese "Mauer" ist ~ 2,5m hoch.

Upps .... ganz so leicht ist das auch net ... die Steine wiegen gut 40-50Kg und sind sehr unhandlich 
Und du mußt am Fuße der "Mauer" beginnen .... also ohne Bagger wird es auch net ganz gehen ...


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Hallo Helmut,
das war ein guter Beitrag! 
Ich wollte in meinem Beitrag eigentlich sagen, dass die Neigung des Ufers von der Steingröße abhängt - ist nicht so 'rausgekommen.
Man kann also einen 45°-Wall mt grobem Kies o. ä. vor das Förderband schütten - fänd ich aber nicht so toll.
Beton am Wasser geht freilich - man kann im Net einiges darüber lesen, aber nicht gerade leicht verständlich, und ich habe noch keine praxistaugliche Anleitung gefunden. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man mit Trasszement als Binder. Auf diese Weise lassen sich auch mit kleinen Steinen (Natursteinen) Mauern setzen.
Zweite Alternative sind "wasserfeste" Betonmauern. Die enthalten einfach nur eine "Vergütung", also einen Kunstharz-Zusatz, und müssen verdichtet werden (z. B. mit so einem "Ultraschall-Penis").
Da die Holzpfähle erst nach Jahrzehnten wegfaulen, kann ich mir die Dinger nach wie vor auch als Alternative vorstellen.


----------



## Kolja (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Hallo Kubi,

bei meiner Suche nach Gabionen bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen http://gabionenbau.de/.

Da gibt es auch eine Abteilung "Uferbefestigung".


----------



## Kubi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Hallo,

an Gabionen habe ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings hole ich mir dann wieder Metall in den Teich...
Ich dachte eher an folgende Steine - siehe Bilder...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/65081&stc=1&d=1275050693

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/65082&stc=1&d=1275050693

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/65083&stc=1&d=1275050693

Lieben Gruß, Kubi


----------



## Kubi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Ich setz nochmal nen weiteren Link hinzu. Die 3 vorhandenen scheinen nicht zu funktionieren...

http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenfor...-welche-pflanzen-in-pflanzsteine-am-hang.html

Gruß, Kubi


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

N´abend Kubi

Ich kann sie sehen 

Aber danke für den neuen Link 

Also wie gesagt, kann mir die Steine net so richtig als Uferbefestigung vorstellen ...
Die haben keinen befestigten "Hebelarm" ... also eine gewisse Tiefe wo das Erdreich beschwerdend und dadurch stabilisierend wirken kann ... im Wasser kannst die Kräfte halbieren ... meine das das Gewicht sich annähernd halbiert 

Eben dadurch würde ich meinen das die das Ufer net im Zaum halten können 

Aber mal eine Frage:

Was ist mit dem Ufer .... bricht es ein ... knabbert der Teich am Ufer, sodaß immer ein Teil einbricht, also die Wasserfläche vergrößert sich  und gleichzeitig bekommst eine Seichtzone ...

Aber wäre das nicht der natürliche "Werdegang" ... dort siedeln sich doch wieder Pflanzen an ... sprich Natur pur ...

Also mich würde das nicht stören


----------



## Kubi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Hallo digicat,
der natürliche Werdegang ist selbstverständlich am Besten - jedoch nicht, wenn deswegen der Weg am Teich vorbei immer mehr weg bricht.

Unsere Sorge ist halt u.a. wie verhalten sich die Dinger (Pflanzringe) wenn sie zur Hälfte im Wasser stehen und es gefrieren sollte...

Grüße von Kubi


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung vom Naturteich aus Stein*

Hi Kubi,
das scheint auch eine brauchbare Lösung zu sein. 
Einen Kostenvorteil zu einer Mauerlösung bringt das sicher nicht, aber so bekommt man gleich "Pflanztaschen" - mauer die erst einer mal per Hand... .
Sollte (wider Erwarten) das Material über die Jahre von Wasser/Frost angegriffen werden, dann bricht maximal der vordere Ring aus, und die Statik bleibt erhalten. 
Gabionen würde ich auch nicht im Waser versenken, noch dazu wo man die gleiche Technik zum Aufstellen braucht wie für großformatige Steine.
Statt Gabionen vor Ort zu befüllen, kann man mit dem Bruchteil der Steine vor Ort eine Mauer hochziehen - also ich sehe keinen Nutzen einer solchen Option.


----------

